# My new DIY vivarium



## kthehun89 (Jul 23, 2009)

So I'm into saltwater reefs, and I've built my own aquariums before. Here is my attempt at a DIY viv. 

so the dimensions will be 18x18x24 (LxWxH), with an extended, external reservoir to hold a pump for a waterfall. The pump will be outside to allow for easy access, and the resevior is seperated by mesh. 

The top will be half door, half mesh for ventilation.


----------



## laylow (Apr 6, 2009)

looks sick. When's the actual build starting?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

will the extension be accesible from outside or will it be covered?


----------



## kthehun89 (Jul 23, 2009)

I just got all the stuff today. The hardware store had 16x20 panes so those will be the dimensions. the part that juts out will be accessible to me outside. 

im building it now


----------



## ab1502 (Jun 27, 2007)

will the lack of support behind the back pane of glass cause any issues once the background is all foamed and weight added?


----------



## kthehun89 (Jul 23, 2009)

I dont presume foam and some rocks will be too much weight, but good point. I'm painting the bottom 4" and the back black so I'm sure i can find some way to add some support. 

The tank is done. I'll post some pics when i find my camera cord...


----------



## ab1502 (Jun 27, 2007)

awesome! cant wait to see it! One solution for support would be to have the glass actually descend all the way to the bottom.. with holes drilled in the bottom area to allow the free flow of water from the bottom of the tank to the back reservoir.


----------



## kthehun89 (Jul 23, 2009)

Gluing trim on tomorrow, going to work on the foam background and waterfall too!!! Dont worry about the smudging on the bottom, I'm cleaning and painting the bottom 4" black.

Comment please!


----------



## jpstod (Sep 8, 2005)

Excellent concept


----------



## griffen0218 (Jul 25, 2008)

nice use of the xbox box lol


----------



## kthehun89 (Jul 23, 2009)

hey, gotta use whats available in my new apartment


----------



## griffen0218 (Jul 25, 2008)

yea 360s are the best i had my first one for 2 years and finally had to replace it. this tank looks like its gonna be insane keep postin pics


----------



## davidadelp (Sep 29, 2010)

Where did you find the trim for your tank? Ive thought about building tanks in the past but never did but i never knew where i could find trim that would look good.


----------

